# Water Balloon Launcher



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

Anyone ever try using one of these to "cast" out some shark bait? Don't have a kayak and was thinking about a way to throw some decent cutbait out a 100+yds... 

Think it would work?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It might be kinda hard to put your bait in the ballon though. 

All kiding aside I have no idea whether it would work. Sounds like a fun time shooting bonita either way. 

Might be a good idea for chumming as well.... Place chicken blood in water balloon and launch it..


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Two words*

potato gun.........no really freeze your bait in a water bottle, already attached to your rig and shoot it out of a potato gun. My buddy and I had one rigged up and then we bought kayaks before we ever got to test it on the beach, though we have had a good time shooting golf balls a couple hundred yards. They're safe-ish (unles your a moron with it) super cheap and a hell of alot of fun. If you're interested and don't know how hit me up I'll send the plans your way.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Sounds like a "Hey ya'll watch this" moment in the making.*

Lot can go wrong flinging big hooks that way I would think.
But hey, worth a shot!
I suggest video taping the testing.....


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw some company selling them online "bait launchers" they called um, but i know a tater gun when i see one so we made it, shot a couple baits in the field for a test worked fine. just some practice needed is all. there isn't alot of velocity behind it, not any more dangerous than huckin a 6oz chunk o lead with a surf rod. But like i said be careful and don't be stupid and all should go well.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Aren't potato guns considered weapons of mass destruction? :thumbsup: I so badly wanted to put "mashed destruction" but that would be lame. Anyways, I have a buddy that builds these all the time and he is supposed to make me one specifically for surf fishing. He is using a massive pool filter as the base. If we survive the launch, I'll let you guys know how it goes:laughing:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Both should work as long as you are careful. My brother and I made many a potato gun back in the day if you need any pointers. We also had a water ballon launcher and got into a lot of trouble with that one. Anyway, I would suggest using something the hook can't get caught in for the sling part of the slingshot or maybe wrap your bait in some seaweed or something to keep the hooks from getting caught. We bought ours off the internet, but you can make your own out of surgical tubing and maybe some kind of small plastic bucket as the sling. Post pics and let us know how it works! Don't hit any surfers!!!


----------



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

The blood in the balloon is a good idea. I'll be trying out something next week.. We'll see what works.


----------

